# Hello everyone! Good afternoon/morning/evening!



## voidfriend (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm Emily, 23, and I've raised "fancy" (feeders with pretty coats) for a long time but I'm finally ready to try and start breeding and showing show mice! I have been reading info here and lurking for a while and would love some help getting started (NC, US if anybody know breeders or events close by) but just making friends is great! I am trying to follow all rules ( :book4 <-me) because I have not been on a forum in a long time so please correct me if I make a mistake! It's nice you meet you all, I really look forward to being a part of the community!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiyaaa Emily


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, nice to meet you 

I am in GA so not terribly far away, and there is another 1 or 2 here as well. What colours are you wanting to get into?

As far as shows go there is not that many in the SE sadly, the nearest is a new venue for this year up in Knoxville.

I have only just got my foundation stock at a recent show that I attended (in Indianapolis!) but if I can help in any way let me know ^^


----------



## voidfriend (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello Woodwitch! Nice to meet you! Lilly, that is great! I am looking for Siamese but honestly anything to get me started is fine with me. I think they're all gorgeous and just want to be able to show in the future! My parents live in Knoxville so I will be sure to visit the event if I can!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Well there is one good Siamese breeder in WI (Jon of Limited Edition mousery), but he travels to quite a few shows, myself and another GA breeder got stock from him in the last show and are expecting satin siamese litters.

Knoxville show is end of July so quite a way off but if you want to get into showing it would be great to have another person come along 

http://www.fancymousebreedersassociation.com/ - This is the mouse club that runs shows on this side of the country (AFRMA is CA based and other than maybe texas all their shows are in CA) and the facebook group to be able to ask questions, contact people, look at fun pictures etc - https://www.facebook.com/groups/mousebreeders/


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh yay! New people in the Southeast! I know it's forever away, but I'll look forward to meeting you in July for Knoxville! It's at the Norris Dam State Park, and I'm super excited about the cabins.


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------



## voidfriend (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello Laigaie!! I am excited too! I love Norris Dam, the cabins for rent there are some of my favorite (small, older styles) and the old preserved cabins are awesome and very well maintained! Always cool to see on trails. I am so looking forward to it!!! It will be so nice to meet some other mouse people. 

Thank you for the welcome Chocolate Mice!!


----------

